# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  dojenje i cigarete

## noisita

Zanima me da li smijem pušiti dok dojim i može li to ikako utjecati na bebu? inače, u trudnoći nisam pušila ali nakon poroda opet mi se vratila želja za cigaretama.. Nisam primjetila ništa na malenom ali me zanima da li to može ostaviti kakve posljedice?

----------


## tomita

Evo o dojenju i pušenju s portala.

----------


## noisita

hvala! Joj kad ovo sve pročitam uhvati me panika, inače sad popušim pola kutije.. vjerojatno bi mi bilo stresno da prestanem i to a čitala sam da stres također utječe negativno.

----------


## Cubana

Stres je manje otrovan od nikotina iz pola kutije cigareta.

----------


## noisita

Pokušat ću smanjit količinu jer nije se baš lako ostavit.

----------


## tomita

Da, pola kutije nije zanemariva količina.

----------


## noisita

Kad sam pitala patronažnu rekla je da mogu dvije cigarete u jednom danu a u jednom časopisu čitam da se preko 1 kutije ne može, znači misle max.20 cigareta, nevjerojatno!!

----------


## Cubana

> Pokušat ću smanjit količinu jer nije se baš lako ostavit.


 Nisi pušila u trudnoći. Probaj tako ponovo.

----------


## noisita

U trudnoći nisam podnosila miris cigarete ni kavu. Kavu i dalje ne pijem ali sam nažalost propušila..

----------


## kaina

zatrudni ponovno  :Laughing:

----------


## noisita

> zatrudni ponovno


hehehehe, hvala šta si me nasmijala!!! Još je rano

----------


## kaina

To mi je bila namjera,a kako drugačije kad ti sad pašu. Zatrudni i poslije poroda ih nemoj probat, pojedi radije kockicu čokolade....

----------


## ana.m

E vidiš, trebaa si jednostavno ne početi pušiti. strpiti se bar još neko vrijeme!

Ja sam ti strastveni protivnik pušenja pa ću nažalost morati prokomentirati...
Kak ti nije žao bebice? Mislim, dim se uvuče i u kosu i u kožu, a o smradu iz usta da ne govorim.
A onda primiš bebu, nasloniš ju na sebe, ljubiš je...BLJAK!

----------


## noisita

Sve mi je to jasno i baš zato bi tila da mi ako ima koja pušačica, prokomentira svoje iskustvo!!

----------


## fm

> Sve mi je to jasno i baš zato bi tila da mi ako ima koja pušačica, prokomentira svoje iskustvo!!


 evo ja sam bivša pušačica,pušila sam kutiju i pol dok kad nisam saznala da sam trudna,prestala,zgadio mi se dim i kava,i od tad više ne pušim

i mogu ti samo reći da sam bila presretna što sam se riješila tog zla,ne razumijem kako uopće možeš početi?

mm puši(na balkonu) i užasno mi smrdi taj pušački dim,gadi mi se,jednostavno mi se želudac okrene,ne mogu jesti ako netko puši kraj mene

i ne mogu vjerovati kako želiš tom smradu izlagati svoju bebicu?

----------


## noisita

Evo što je zanimljivo, dok si pušač, nema te teorije da ti neko dokaže kako to nije dobro ili uopće da pomisliš kako ti dim duvana smrdi, jednostavno ti je to gušt, a kad prestaneš e onda  uglavnom držiš lekcije o tome kako to smrdi, kako je to otrov, kako se može dobit rak pluća i da ne nabrajam sve..Znam jer sam bila u toj situaciji, dakle znam jednu i drugu stranu! Svekrva mi ima troje djece i kaže da joj je u trudnoći duvan posebno mirisao i da je moguće da je mogla, pušila bi dva duvana odjednom, njezina dječica sad su odrasli ljudi, svi ispali u najboljem redu bez ikakvih zdravstvenih tegoba.. navodim samo primjer.. Znam da se sad radi o mojoj bebi i znam da je zdravlje najbitnije ali mislim da je sve to skupa prikazano puno gore nego što to stvarno jest!

----------


## kljucic

Gle, činjenice znaš. Nemoj sad tražit opravdanje i da te netko tapša po ramenu i kaže da je to ok jer nije i sama si toga svjesna. Moraš bit mirna sa svojom odlukom. 
MM puši oko kutiju dnevno i skoro svi oko mene, ali dijete ne izlažemo dimu. Lufta se uvijek, a kod mene se ne puši u kući, samo nekad navečer kad D. spava u drugoj sobi MM zna zapalit i to se preko noći izlufta. Ni na njemu ni u kući se ne vidi niti osjeti da je cigareta bila blizu (nema žute nokte, zube, ne smrdi po dimu, nema zadah itd.). 
Ja dojim. I navečer (samo navečer, nikad, baš nikad preko dana) kad D. zaspi i znam da jedno vrijeme neće tražit (dobro spava po noći), s guštom zapalim jednu. Na prozoru uz šalicu kakaa ili npr. bezalkoholno pivo  :Smile:  I znam da bih mogla i bez te jedne, ali mi je gušt i smiruje mi živce i dok ne nađem drugu ovisnost ili naviku koja će bit manje štetna, a istog djelovanja, držim se toga.

----------


## Cheerilee

Evo i mene....
Ja pušim (ako se kutija kroz 3-4tj može nazvati baš pušenjem   :Smile: ....).....
U trudnoćama nisam pušila, ni kad sam dojila (doduše sa svakim djetetom se radilo o svega par mjeseci...ali to je sad nebitno za temu...)ž

Kad sam još dojila zamirisala bi mi cigareta kad bih pila kavu al nisam pušila, neznam valjda zato jer nisam baš neki ovisnik već pušim samo uz kavu, rijetko i čisto da neš držim u ruci..... :Wink: 

Sad sam isto T, mm puši vani na terasi, ja sjedim snjime i niti mi smirdi niti mi vuče, totalno sam na nuli..... :Cool: 
Namjeravam dojiti, a nakon tog razdoblja vjerojatno ću opet po starome (kutiju mjesečno uz pokoju kavicu  :Wink: , kolko bude troje dječice dozvolilo.... :Laughing:

----------


## Cubana

Ovo je zgodno za pročitati i nije napadački nastrojeno  :Wink: 

http://blisstree.com/live/fast-facts...breastfeeding/

----------


## noisita

Da, kod nas se također ne puši u kući, a pušači su mi skoro svi.. ne namjeravamo uopće pušiti u kući premda imamo veliku kuću i mnogo prostorija koje su skroz odvojene.. i ne samo kad sam s bebačem, temeljito sve držim čisto da se miris duvana ne osjeća, zadah i sl. a da nema vani kutije cigareta kod nas niko ne bi reka da smo pušači,ozbiljno! Super si to rekla "kljucic", moram se samo pomirit sa svojom odlukom ili čak pokušat odlučit bolje, valjda će nadoć.

----------


## ana.m

*noisita* ti se sada pravdaš ko ono kad kažu za djecu da su jeli špek i sarmu sa 6 mjeseci, pa gle nije im ništa...

Ja ti nisam bivši pušač, probala naravno jesam kao skoro svi tinejđeri iz znatiželje i stvarno mi nije bilo jasno kako je to nekome dobro, nije mi ni dan danas. Moji su pušili jaaaaaako puno, mama i dan danas puši i ne da si dokazati..
Još mi i dim nije toliko smetao dok sam izlazila...
Ali već 10 godina ne idem po zadimljenim klubovima, društvo je uglavnom nepušačko, kod mene se doma ne puši i stvarno ne mogu shvatiti ljude kojima je to tako teško prekinuti i kad im je vlastito dijete u pitanju. 
A ako meni tolkosmeta dim cigarete, taj smrad, jedva dišem kad mi ide u nos, ne mogu ni zamisliti kako je tek maloj bebici...

----------


## anchie76

Noisita, nije fer prema tvom djetetu, da ono koje se još ne može izboriti samo za sebe, da dobiva i nikotin i sve druge bedastoće iz cigareta.  Ako nisi pušila u trudnoći, sada to štetno ide djetetu kroz mlijeko.  Prestala si jednom.  Prestani opet, ne zbog sebe, prestani zbog djeteta.

----------


## noisita

Mislite da ne pokušavam, pokušavam itekako.. nije baš to lako kako se čini, ipak je to ovisnost!

----------


## Death-of-Art

pokušaj smanjiti barem na 5 cigareta dnevno.
jesu otrov , ali omg i čitav zrak u Zagrebu je otrovan. lol.
5 cigareta koje popušiš ne čini pretjeranu razliku.

i ako već moraš pušiti potrudi se pušiti dok mali spava ili neposredno poslije dojenja kad znaš da on ne bude baš tako uskoro tražio cicu tako da ti pauza između cigarete i dojenja bude barem kolka - tolka.

naravno, najbolje bi bilo prestati pušiti.
al kaj da ti velim.
znam što znači ovisnost.
ja pijem kavu. niskotlakaš sam.
svi vele kako je kava grozna. a ja ujutro drmnem jednu XXL kavu s mlijekom.
a poslijepodne još jednu manju espreso.
a dojim već godinu dana.
nemam namjeru prestati piti kavu.
ne mogu funkcionirati bez nje. ako ne popijem kavu mogla bih spavati danima. a i glava me počne boljeti bez kave.
probala sam piti velike količine vode koju preporučaju ali to je teži shit.
samo pišam non stop a za ništa. ok. pročisti mi ten. ali da me digne, ne baš.
pa čak i pod cijenu dojenja ne bih prestala piti kavu.
prije bih prestala dojiti nego prestala piti kavu.
ali nisam uvidjela dosad štetno djelovanje kave na dijete jer on već dugo vremena spava praktički po čitavu noć tako da...
ak će bit hiperaktivan jednog dana, kaj ću mu ja, upisat ću ga na neki teži sport pa nek se lufta XD

----------


## anchie76

Znam da nije lako.  I ja pušila nekad davno.  Što te motiviralo da prestaneš u trudnoći?

----------


## noisita

Nisam još bila ni znala da sam trudna.. Otišla za vrime pauze na poslu zapalit, nisam ni do pola i odjednom osjetim da nije to to, povlačim dim al nikako ne ide, nije gušt.. i tako sam prestala pušit. Za mjesec dana saznala sam da sam trudna i bila ponosna što ne pušim!!

----------


## ana.m

I zašto ti je onda sada teško prestati? Tj. zašto si uopće počela?

----------


## Death-of-Art

vi ko da ne slušate ženu uopće.
pa zgadilo joj se u trudnoći i to je to.
isto kao što se meni zgadila kavu koju sam do trudnoće pila po litru dnevno. u trudnoći skoro pa nikako-jer mi se rigalo od nje.
a kad sam rodila išla sam nakon 2 sata poslije poroda do automata po crnu kavu i popila je s guštom.

----------


## noisita

> I zašto ti je onda sada teško prestati? Tj. zašto si uopće počela?


Prestala zato što mi je organizam odbacivao duvane. Sad je teško stat jer sam očito ovisna, a počela sam jer sam nakon poroda osjećala ogromnu potrebu, nešto kao da nikad ni nisam prestala, ma užas!

----------


## jella

Ja sam pušač, već godinama. Prije trudnoće pušila sam kutiju dnevno i barem 3,4 kave popila. Kad sam saznala da sam trudna, nadala sam se da će mi mučnine olakšati odluku da prestanem pušiti... Nisu mi olakšale. Ništa mi nije smetalo, ma kao da i nisam bila trudna. Tako da...želja i "potreba" za cigaretom je ostala.
Smanjila sam na 3,4 cigarete, uz jednu kavu koju sam popila dnevno i uvijek zapalila jednu prije spavanja (to mi je uvijek bila neka čudna navika). Bilo me užasno sramota što pušim, pa sam se skrivala od svih osim od muža. Nitko nije znao. To je vjerovatno jako pridonijelo tome što sam smanjila toliko koliko sam smanjila... A meni je cigareta bila veliki gušt. Pogotovo kad bi čekala cijeli dan priliku da ostanem sama da popijem tu svoju kavu i zapalim.
Kad sam rodila nisam pušila 2 tjedna. To je najduže razdoblje ikad bez cigarete. I onda sam opet počela po starom, kao u trudnoći, samo što sam sad tempirala vrijeme nakon dojenja i dok dijete spava. Nakon 6 mjeseci povećala sam dozu na 6,7 cigareta i dvije kave. Maleni je sada skoro 9 mjeseci, velika je i zdrava beba (uvijek i bio). Ja pušim do pola kutije dnevno i još uvijek dojim. Nikad nisam zapalila u njegovoj prisutnosti, niti u zatvorenom prostoru.
Znam da bi bilo bolje da ne pušim, za dijete a na kraju krajeva i za mene. Ali i dalje brijem u glavi da, ako sam ja sretna i beba je sretna...

----------


## fm

gle,ne razumijem da ti netko može reći da djetetu neće biti ništa...kad hoće....
a isto ne razumijem zašto se ti stalno opravdavaš?
izgleda kao da si otvorila temu da te utješimo i kažemo da slobodno puši,nije bed...kad nije tako...

i ne razumijem kad netko kaže "bolje sretna mama (puna nikotina )nego živčana" 
pa i to isto moće vrijediti za mame koje si vole cugnuti svaki dan...naravno da će se osjetiti na bebi,ali i na tvom zdravlju,zar više nikoga nije briga za svoje zdravlje?

----------


## kljucic

Ti najbolje poznaješ sebe i znaš što će kod tebe "upaliti" da prestaneš. Nekome paše da postepeno smanjuje, netko "odreže" i gotovo. Mislim da je ključna želja i volja. Svjesna, kao i podsvjesna. I podrška okoline. Možda da se većinu dana okružiš nepušačima, izbjegavaš pušačka mjesta. Prilika čini lopova. Analiziraj svoje navike. Kada najčešće pušiš? Jednostavno nemoj kupiti cigarete pa će ti biti neugodno žicat. Možda te motivira financijska strana. Pola kutije dnevno je 15 kutija mjesečno pa puta cca 15 kn (ne znam koje cigarete pušiš pa sam uzela prosjek) je 225 kn/mj, a puta 12 mj je 2700 kn!!!! Jedna dobra registracija auta, a ja bi s tim mogla i tjedan dana na more (koje mi se ne smiješi ove godine). A na rasprodaji s tim iznosom možeš dijete obuć. Pa umjesto da kupiš pljuge, stavi u kasicu. Nađi si partnera za prestanak. Nešto kao grupa potpore ili sl. 

I mislim da je bespredmetno da se isčuđavamo kak to njoj ne smeta, kaj joj nije stalo do djeteta i sl. I mislim da svi imamo barem neki "grijeh" koji nije dobar za našu djecu stoga neka prvi baci kamen...

----------


## Cheerilee

Meni su financije zadnja stvar zbog koje bih prestala pušiti, ako krećemo od toga - ima puno važnijih stvari za prestanak....


_A ovo "svi imamo neki grijeh" od klkučić samo mogu potpisati...._

----------


## anchie76

Pušenje je ovisnost, o tome nema dileme.  Nisu svi jednako snažni da bi prestali u istim okolnostima.   Noisita, svakako gledaj da pušiš što manje, i da to tempiraš nakon dojenja (da što manje toga ide direkt djetetu), i da naravno nikad ne pušiš u djetetovoj blizini.

----------


## Nia_Zg

Ajde ajde, nije tako teško prestati pušiti, evo MM i ja smo prestali prije 6 godina i nikad nakon toga nismo zapalili cigaretu, niti nam fali. Bitna je odluka i ona treba biti konačna, znači ne smije biti onog: "danas ću samo jednu", ili "za ovu priliku ću samo jednu zapaliti", ili "pušim samo 5 cigareta dnevno"... kad se prestane pušiti treba prestati skroz, odrezati potpuno. Fizička ovisnost o nikotinu traje možda par dana, maximum tjedan dana kod "najtežih slučajeva", a obično je to od 3-5 dana. 
Najteža je psihička ovisnost, to je onaj ritual pijuckanja kave uz cigaretu, ili paljenja cigarete, igranja s cigaretom, prtljanje po rukama, pušenje u društvu ili na izlascima, to je ono na što smo najviše "navučeni". Dakle, moj savjet, ako namjeravate prestati, prestanite potpuno.

----------


## ***MARETA

noisita,ja isto nisam pušila u trudnoći,lažem,zapalila sam 3 cigarete. Gadile su mi se,povraćala sam od jutra do sutra..
Nakon poroda sam opet propušila i nije mi nimalo drago zbog toga..
Nisam očekivala tapšanje po ramenu,mrzila sam se zbog toga,ali svejedno nisam mogla odbaciti tu groznu cigaretu.

----------


## noisita

Evo moram ovo reć. Danas sam od ručka napravila totalni događaj: predjelo, glavno jelo i desert, što inače ne radim.. presložila svu zimsku robu i ubila se od leđa ko nikad do sad..  To mi je oduzelo dosta vrimena uz sve ostale poslove koje svakodnevno obavljam. Rezultat: Dvije cigarete manje!! Meni je to uspjeh! Ne odustajem, sutra slažem robu za proliće i kuham barem predjelo i glavno jelo, za desert ću kupit sladoled..Sretna sam

----------


## Nea

Pusila prije trudnoce, cim sam zatrudnila prestala trovati sebe i dijete. Muz isto prestao nakon 24 godine staza trovanja jer mu je racunica pokazala da pusi vise od pola svog zivota i ako nastavi unositi otrov povecava sansu za skracivanje svog zivota ( raznorazni canceri, kol, infarkt..itd..) Bitna je odluka. 
Dojim sad i nema sanse da bi taj otrov mogla priustiti svojoj bebici, a ni sebi. I puno puno se osjecam bolje i zdravije.  :Smile:

----------


## Mrvna

Noisita, primjeni sve psihološke trikove koje poznaješ da smanjiš, kad već argument same bebe ne pali. Znam da ti je teško ali ako ovdje na forumu i daješ izgovore, nemoj ih davati sebi. Stres i sreća naspram cigareta su jadne izlike. Je, teško je, je ovisnost, ali se može. 
Napiši na cigarete brojeve od 1 do 5 i zadaj si da toliko smiješ dnevno popušiti. Nema preko. Rasporedi ih tijekom dana. Kad ti to postane normalna količina, smanjuj dalje. 
Ja sam prestala prije trudnoće, bila sam pušač od pola kutije dnevno, i nije mi palilo da smanjujem, to mi je bila muka, nego sam samo jedan dan odlučila da više neću. I nisam više nikad. E sad, to nekom pali, nekom  ne, sama moraš pronaći što će kod tebe biti najbolja metoda.

----------

